

Need Help Creating HackerNews Favorite Coding Songs Mixtape - spicyxtreme

we are looking to create a mixtape of the best songs that you guys use for coding, and create a mixtape out of it on our site AtticTV.com.<p>Something like this, which is a mixtape created for Break-up Songs:
https://www.attictv.com/mixtape/4f7d4ab99efcfe17300ecbe3<p>Help out, please, by leaving your favorite songs that you guys use for coding in the comments? and we shall build the ultimate coding mixtape together :D
======
pbjorklund
This is my coding playlist, I'm so used to most of the songs on there that
they just provide a static that filters out the things around me.

[http://open.spotify.com/user/p.bjorklund/playlist/0eYVoppzNN...](http://open.spotify.com/user/p.bjorklund/playlist/0eYVoppzNNUN1yXR0t72yl)

Coding-music is as much about familiarity as the actual songs. They should all
be similar, but with some varied tempo to make you realize that the world
outside still exists.

And sometimes I just put on some white noise, that does the trick when you
just want laser focus.

------
anonLSD
Ministry - Corrosion, 10/10, Broken

MC,SuperGreenX - Panzer Dragoon Orta 'More Than a Weapon'

------
akmalfikri
Rascal Flatts - Life is a highway Metallica S&M full album

------
conancat
LMFAO - SEXY AND I KNOW IT

right guys, right??? (._.)

------
dirkdeman
Armin van Buren ft Adam Young - Youtopia

------
alFReD-NSH
linkinpark - from the inside, sick puppies - you're going down, skillet -
monster, ...

------
spicyxtreme
cool! will create these mixtapes very very soon and share it on HN again :)

------
sebphfx
Plaid -[scintilli(any track)] Celebration -[What's this magical] Beach House
-[Teen Dream] Aphex Twin -[Chosen Lords] The Jam -[Any song] Autechre -[any
album, any track!]

